# The Locomotive/Railroad, thread.



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 18, 2009)

Due to a recent thread, I found out I'm not the only one here who's into trains. There's sunset threads, and beach threads, why not trains? *Hopefully there's some interest*. I know there are rail forums but usually they are more; "hey nice train" Then "nice photography" 

So, how bout it? 

I'll start things off with the Sugar Cane Train in Maui. It's the only train photo I've taken so far. But I plan on doing more.







The photos can have _anything_ to do with railroads, not just trains. Even a artsy shot of a railroad track or a train, crossing sign.


----------



## kayliana (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know much about trains, but I do like pictures of them.  Your's is very good.  Here's one I took


----------



## battletone (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 19, 2009)

There's just something about lonely box car shots, isn't there?


Nice perspective Battleone


Thanks for posting. I'm glad there is some interest.


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 20, 2009)

I almost forgot about this one. This is the Sugar Cane Train, letting off the boiler pressure.


----------



## Knawx (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 20, 2009)

? lol. Definatley not a conventional rail photo.... or any photo for that matter.

As I look at it, an idea conjured up in my head; You could elaborate on that idea and make it WW2 style. Get some more camo and an old replica rifle....or real if possible .  Probably a lot more work then its worth... sometimes I get weird ideas and just have to share them, you can just ignore me


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Dec 3, 2009)

Thers at least 25 engines coupled together, stationary.


----------



## CoryWho (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## CWN (Dec 3, 2009)

Just took one this morning...





And this one taken earlier in the year:


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Corywho! Nice shot! I love the emotion it conveys. Very wandering stranger, it would make a great album cover. Is it a self shot?

I love the lighting in the second shot CWN. 

Nice shots guys keep em comin.


----------



## mar1u5 (Dec 3, 2009)

I only have 1 picture of a train, and it happened by accident as I wasn't going to take a picture of any trains at all - but happened to be by the tracks when one came, so I figured "why not?"


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Dec 4, 2009)

Great idea for a thread.

Trains, especially old ones, make great subject. 

Here's one for you:






Alberto


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah the old steam guys are my favorites. Its a shame most of them are gone.

Albertoderoma Love the perspective you chose, great detail. Love and hate the rust (hate because it pains me to see them in this condition )

Dragonheart  Love cabooses! This one is rally vibrant. Haven't seen to many without the tops on.

Mar1us I can see why your main attention wasn't on the train, that is a fantastic sunset.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's a shot from inside on a rainy day...


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Dec 4, 2009)

And on pulling "Blue Cut" in Eastern Oklahoma...


----------



## icassell (Dec 4, 2009)

Milan, Italy






Cook Inlet, Alaska


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Dec 5, 2009)

icassell That certainly is an impressive train station. The Alaska photo is a breathtaking veiw.

ruaslacker2  The first one is certainly different. The second is cool, love the colors.


----------



## james94 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## brianT (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## ruaslacker2 (Dec 5, 2009)

thought I'd add one more...


----------



## wescobts (Dec 6, 2009)

I find it amazing that "train" people often migrate into photography, but a sub-culture nonetheless. Cool shots everyone :thumbup:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Moodyville-ain (Dec 6, 2009)

Love #1 bentcountershaft, the P.P. is nicely done. The graffiti really adds to the shot. #2 is cool too.

More interest in this thread then I thought, awesome!


----------



## Ryan Piggott (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 6, 2009)

Moodyville-ain said:


> Love #1 bentcountershaft, the P.P. is nicely done. The graffiti really adds to the shot. #2 is cool too.
> 
> More interest in this thread then I thought, awesome!



Thanks, I was really surprised it turned out half decent.  It was shot through the windshield of my work truck while I was waiting.


----------



## brianT (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Machupicchu (Dec 7, 2009)

Knawx, 

In the pic with the gas mask, is this that same wide angle i was asking about earlier?


----------



## TylerF (Dec 8, 2009)

taken a while back with my point and shoot. got dark faster than i planned


----------

